# Massive thanks



## BigGuy (9/1/15)

Dear @BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe Just arrived home from vacation to find a present from you guys. WOW blown away and humbled at the same time for the effort and the thought. YOU GUYS ROCK.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/1/15)

BigGuy said:


> Dear @BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe Just arrived home from vacation to find a present from you guys. WOW blown away and humbled at the same time for the effort and the thought. YOU GUYS ROCK.


Ah you're home early 

Just a small token for everything you and Hugo have done for us over the last few months, so glad you like it dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (9/1/15)

It was a huge pleasure 

Small token to say thank you for all you guys have done for us 

Thrilled that you like if

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (9/1/15)

Ok cool with the thanks and niceness and stuff. But sharing is caring . So share already lol 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (10/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Ok cool with the thanks and niceness and stuff. But sharing is caring . So share already lol
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Maybe if @Sir Vape has a few minutes, he will share the secret with all 
I would love to see what vaping goodies fits in it (clue)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (10/1/15)

You know you doing something right when your customers and fellow vendors send you Christmas presents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

That is amazing
Wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/1/15)

Aww that's nice... Bumbles

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (11/1/15)

That is awesome 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (11/1/15)

A huge pleasure Mr @Sir Vape 

Thanks guys


----------



## Bumblebabe (11/1/15)

Lol
It's a pleasure @BigGuy 
Sorry for the mixup


----------

